# More Ba'Had Zubu Mangtaas Baraw On The Instinctive Edge!



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 8, 2008)

Here is today's Blog post on The Instinctive Edge:

http://brianvancise.wordpress.com/2008/06/08/more-bahad-zubu-mangtaas-baraw/


----------



## baganing_balyan (Jun 21, 2008)

Does anybody know what "mangtaas" is?

In Philippine languages, there are mangtas, mantas, and pantas-- they all mean  "wise" or "pretentious."


----------

